# Mud Land Alvin



## Hotrod

Supposed new park opening this weekend in Alvin off CR 144. I heard UV Country was involved in this one?


----------



## Tail'in around

Albert just sent it to me also and i can't find anything on it. I know a guy who works for the county over there and drives up and down that area and he said he hasn't seen any signs up like this one at all.


----------



## Angler 1

There is a phone number on the sign. HeHe


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Angler 1 said:


> There is a phone number on the sign. HeHe


I encourage this kind of genius daily :slimer:


----------



## Tail'in around

Angler 1 said:


> There is a phone number on the sign. HeHe


Thanks for the heads up, i didn't catch it at all! It's a good thing we have people on this board who really pay attention to detail...........lol

He called me back and the address is 4016 CR 144 Alvin, Tx. It's located between Alvin and Angleton off Hwy 35 for who all is interested.


----------



## C-Rob

Tail'in around said:


> He called me back and the address is 4016 CR 144 Alvin, Tx. It's located between Alvin and Angleton off Hwy 35 for who all is interested.


Using that address, it appears that its going to be West of SH35, but North of the City of Alvin and about halfway between there and Pearland.


----------



## Hotrod

I called right away yesterday. It turns out its the security guard at Down South. I was just asking is UV Country was opening this up with him


----------



## C-Rob

*Update, sort of:*

Well curiosity got the better of me and I made the trek out there to find this place. The signs are located at the intersection of CR281 and CR144, which is about a mile West of SH35, so it is located between Pearland and Alvin as opposed to Alvin and Angleton as earlier thought. There was a sign posted that said they will be open on Jan 18th @ noon.


----------



## Hotrod

Yes, Jan 18th now for the opening


----------



## Hotrod

Does the property have trees?


----------



## Lpguy

This land used to be open with no fences or any signs, so locals used it pretty heavily after any rain. About a year ago they fenced it off and posted private property signs, i guess landowner saw an opportunity to make some money. It has some drainage ditches going through it and alot of mudholes. It was pretty much 50/50 trees and fields... Heres an aerial of some of it


----------



## Hotrod

Good info, I know who opened it. Was the head security guy at Down South lol. Know another guy thats gonna go and prolly work for him and get the place ready


----------



## Arctic Man

Does anyone know how many acres it is?


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Thanks for all the info guys, this place is a whole lot closer to the house then Crosby. Let me know when ya'll are heading over there. My family and I would like to meet up with ya'll.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Arctic Man said:


> Does anyone know how many acres it is?


a little over 700 acres from what I heard


----------



## Hotrod

http://www.facebook.com/mudland.offroad

Looks good from the pics they posted!


----------



## UV Country

*UV Country Not Affiliated with Mud Land in Alvin*

We are not in anyway associated with Mud Land in Alvin, we will visit to check it 
out. We are right down the street if anyone breaks down and needs parts or service! If you need more info let me know.


----------



## UV Country

*UV Country NOT Affiliated wit Mud Land*

We are not in anyway associated with Mud Land in Alvin, we will visit to check it 
out. We are right down the street if anyone breaks down and needs parts or service! If you need more info let me know.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

UV Country said:


> We are not in anyway associated with Mud Land in Alvin, we will visit to check it
> out. We are right down the street if anyone breaks down and needs parts or service! If you need more info let me know.





UV Country said:


> We are not in anyway associated with Mud Land in Alvin, we will visit to check it
> out. We are right down the street if anyone breaks down and needs parts or service! If you need more info let me know.


Heard ya lmao!

Joey I am game for checking it out if I can get a ride whenever y'all go. If my neighbors wife won't let him go then I have no ride. Might not be able to make the weekend of the 19th though since it is my moms bday party. Kinda depends on if I can get a ride there too lmao.


----------



## Hotrod

UV Country said:


> We are not in anyway associated with Mud Land in Alvin, we will visit to check it
> out. We are right down the street if anyone breaks down and needs parts or service! If you need more info let me know.


We tend to break ALOT of stuff all the time lol. Do you carry Polaris parts? Stock all the regular stuff for us, for Razor 800, razor 900xp, Rangers 800-900, 850xp 4 wheelers. We always go thru ball joints, tie rod ends, bearings, tie rods, steering racks, FANS, relays, brake pads, spark plugs, FILTERS "when we drown them" air filters, oil filters, all the Polaris fluids, hubs break easy when changing bearings on razors, brake lines, and BELTS, belts, belts. These are the usuals we are always needing. We ride hard, Im at the mud park often. If your right down the road and open on Fridays and Saturdays, this would be great! Thank you

I think this is gonna be a nice place to ride. Closer to my house than Crosby


----------



## Hotrod

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Heard ya lmao!
> 
> Joey I am game for checking it out if I can get a ride whenever y'all go. If my neighbors wife won't let him go then I have no ride. Might not be able to make the weekend of the 19th though since it is my moms bday party. Kinda depends on if I can get a ride there too lmao.


I think we have a very big group going, Ill let you know Lance


----------



## dabossgonzo

*19th*

Hotrod yall going on the 19th if so I am game!


----------



## texacajun

As a resident of Alvin, that area back there isn't really the best place to hang out. You'll find a lot of "tagged" areas from wannabe gangbangers and what not. Maybe it's been cleaned up some over the years, but I really don't run around that area too much. Mostly petty thefts I would presume but still, just wanted to give ya'll a heads up on watching your belongings. Hopefully there won't be any issues.

If ya'll are headed this way let me know, I'll try and meet up. If ya'll get hungry Joe's BBQ is the place to eat. Diana's has great burgers, highly recommend the Bubba Burger, and if all else fails Whataburger is in town. All of the eateries are about 10 mins south on Hwy 35 from the park. 

Lemme know, I may just swing by to meet and greet since I don't run my 4wheeler through all that stuff like some of you crazies do...HOTROD!

Mike


----------



## Hotrod

Cool Mike, thanks for the info! Gonzo yes we are planning the 19th, quite a few of us. Ive been talking with the park manager daily, hes been telling me what all is going on. They are bringing in water, showers, and Rv hookups. Hes building Florida style Mud pits for the trucks and some crawling stuff for jeeps. Mud bogs, hes out cutting trails right now. Should be a nice place. They will have security, so hopefully keep some of the thugs out.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*alvin*

Good deal Hotrod I will have 4 or 5 in my group possibly a couple more. 
I gotta admit I will be going around most of the **** you gus will ride through! lol


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

I will go through some mud and water but I am not a U-boat commander. 
Like daboossgonzo said: I gotta admit I will be going around most of the **** you gus will ride through! lol


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Just received post from Mud Land: Price is $10 a person


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Mud Land Offroad No bike fee just $10 a head.


----------



## FishBurd27

Couple buddies of mine is going tomorrow morning to meet with the owner and take a ride around to see the whole place. I should have some pretty good details tomorrow afternoon. I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## plashlights

Thats in my neck of the woods. I will have to see you guys there.

Picture looked like a field. Are there trails?


----------



## Hotrod

FishBurd27 said:


> Couple buddies of mine is going tomorrow morning to meet with the owner and take a ride around to see the whole place. I should have some pretty good details tomorrow afternoon. I'll let ya'll know.


Im headed out there now with a Bobcat to do some work


----------



## berto

plashlights said:


> Thats in my neck of the woods. I will have to see you guys there.
> 
> Picture looked like a field. Are there trails?


Yeah check out their fb, they have some trails and he's cutting more.

I wish my *** was in town


----------



## Hotrod

I posted some videos on their Facebook page


----------



## Devin 85

its gonna be nice to only have to drive 15 min from the house to go ride looking forward to it opening!!!


----------



## letsgofishbro

How's it gonna be for sport quads. Haven't gotten my new ranger yet


----------



## berto

I'm taking my wheeler out there. Fingers crossed ill be don't here


----------

